# Ugh Reality Shows



## Hot_Sultry_Zombie (Jul 4, 2008)

I got sucked in. Current favorites are Project Runway and Top Chef. Can't stand The Real Housewives of O.C. or crap like that. I'll watch Nanny 911 sometimes for a good laugh.

Anyone else a sucker?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 4, 2008)

My (soon to be ex) roommate watches reality shows almost exclusively. Let's just say I spend a great deal of time pondering if her viewing reality TV is a cause of her immaturity and lack of intelligence or just a symptom.


----------



## Vore Writer (Jul 4, 2008)

I guess you could say I got sucked into Deadliest Catch. It's the only reality show I watch.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 4, 2008)

day two in the big brother house.....


----------



## WhiteHowl (Jul 4, 2008)

My real question is, can we call this reality TV, even though a lot of it is scripted?


----------



## Vore Writer (Jul 4, 2008)

That depends on the show. Some of it is scripted, but there's some that aren't.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 5, 2008)

I got sucked into Project Runway when I was stuck at home sick and there was literally nothing else more interesting on TV . . . I don't care for the 'personality conflicts' aspect of the show, which seems to be the big draw for most people watching reality TV, I did find the creative process surprisingly interesting.


----------



## Capurnica (Jul 5, 2008)

Deadliest Catch and now Black Gold.

>_>

Anyone else really like Mike Rowe's voice?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 5, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> My real question is, can we call this reality TV, even though a lot of it is scripted?



It's really the same question as with wrestling. Is it still a legit form of entertainment if it presents itself as a "real" whatever when it's not, _even_ if the people watching it are fully aware of that fact. I think the better question is what it says about people when they have no qualms with peoples personal lives and even that of their families being put on display for the world to see, regardless of what side of the camera they're on. Even if a lot of it is scripted to some degree, even if all the participants have that oh-so-favored personal choice/responsibility to take whatever comes with being on a show or watching it, does that make it _right_. Even in wrestling, most of the time when someone gets injured, and sometimes severely, that part is real. People had to starting *dying*, and at frightening rates before WWE decided to start covering its ass and take even _minor_ measures to protect its "independent contractors," which is probably the type of arrangement people on reality shows are under and as I understand it, pretty much throws certain responsibilities out the window.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

The only reality shows I watch are Hell's Kitchen and the season opener of American Idol (just to see all the idiots that THINK they can sing).


----------



## Takun Lion (Jul 5, 2008)

Only "reality" show I watch, if it even gets called one, is 30 days.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 5, 2008)

I admit I enjoy Hell's Kitchen, probably because on some level it reminds me of the graphic design course I was in. Some pretentious old bastard telling everyone they need to work harder, work faster, work more efficiently, work as a team and just be better at what they do while never actually giving them so much as a _hint_ of just how to do that.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 5, 2008)

_Mythbusters!!!_


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I admit I enjoy Hell's Kitchen, probably because on some level it reminds me of the graphic design course I was in. Some pretentious old bastard telling everyone they need to work harder, work faster, work more efficiently, work as a team and just be better at what they do while never actually giving them so much as a _hint_ of just how to do that.



Because if you don't figure it out yourself, you'll never learn anything.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Because if you don't figure it out yourself, you'll never learn anything.



Yeah, which makes for _great_ entertainment at the expense of others, which is fine if you're on what's essentially a game show and get a few perks even if you don't win, but isn't what you need when you're paying an institution with the idea being in return for your money, you'll have the necessary skills and knowledge to obtain a better career than you normally could otherwise.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jul 5, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Yeah, which makes for _great_ entertainment at the expense of others, which is fine if you're on what's essentially a game show and get a few perks even if you don't win, but isn't what you need when you're paying an institution with the idea being in return for your money, you'll have the necessary skills and knowledge to obtain a better career than you normally could otherwise.



Even in school, the instructor will show you to a point, but the rest is still up to you to learn.


----------



## Drakkenmensch (Jul 5, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I admit I enjoy Hell's Kitchen, probably because on some level it reminds me of the graphic design course I was in. Some pretentious old bastard telling everyone they need to work harder, work faster, work more efficiently, work as a team and just be better at what they do while never actually giving them so much as a _hint_ of just how to do that.



Perhaps, but any chef who keeps rotting vegetables in his pantry deserves to get screamed at by an old pretentious tv host! Hee, no wonder that show is so entertaining


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 6, 2008)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> Even in school, the instructor will show you to a point, but the rest is still up to you to learn.



See if you still feel that way after you drop a few thousand big ones for the course alone, not to mention books, supplies, a computer and the Adobe Creative Suite which even with the student discount was still a cool $500 approximately, which really is a necessity unless you basically want to live at the lab. I love how you think you know more about the course than I do. I probably should've mentioned that our class was the first of several consecutive classes to make some pretty serious complaints about this particular instructor, and the second year of the animation course I took after I completed graphic design was the year his tenure ended. How do I know this? Because a student in the game design course, who took the first year of the same graphic design program as me told me. Trust me, you really have no idea what you're talking about, and if my experience and that of our class was typical, there'd probably _be_ no graphic designers because no sane person would want to subject themselves to that on a daily basis just so they can touch up photos, design logos, business cards and page layouts and set type for a living.

Seriously, you sound like my dad sometimes, except the "defend your institution/company/government/religion at all costs and throw logic out the window" was at least sorta _normal_ back in his day.



			
				Drakkenmensch said:
			
		

> any chef who keeps rotting vegetables in his pantry deserves to get screamed at by an old pretentious tv host! Hee, no wonder that show is so entertaining



Are you sure you're not confusing Hell's Kitchen with Kitchen Nightmares? Cuz those guys have no excuse. They're not aspiring chefs, they _are_ chefs.


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 6, 2008)

I thought Kitchen Nightmares was about Ramsey screaming at a bunch of short order cooks until they shit themselves and passed out.


----------



## amtrack88 (Jul 6, 2008)

COPS


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 6, 2008)

amtrack88 said:


> COPS



COPS is good for when you want to see softcore porn, as there's always some dude or chick running around naked strung out on heroin or something.

Anyway, I'm watching Total Drama Island on Cartoon Network. It was actually more entertaining than watching Survivor for the millionth and first time.


----------



## megillakitty (Jul 22, 2008)

I religiously watch So You Think You Can Dance. I also enjoy Ghost Hunters.. freaks me out sometimes but it's always so interesting. I also like Project Runway, and sometimes catch Deadliest Catch and Hell's Kitchen. I usually get show recommendations from my mom whose started to watch Ax Men.. some show about lumberjacking. I don't think I'll get into that one though.


----------



## Hanzo (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate reality shows with a passion.


----------



## Laze (Jul 23, 2008)

I haven't a clue why, but I watched an awful lot of America's Next Top Model.

But I pretty much made an awesome decision, as it was the one where basically everyone seemed pretty much insane. There was one chick that was forced to pose in a coffin and generally freaked out, there was one that developed that flesh eating viral infection and Tara Banks when crazy ape bonkers at that one lass.

Other than that I tend to avoid watching an entires series as no doubt I will make it a regular viewing habit, and I try to not watch to much TV.

Most of the reality TV we get here in the UK is rather trashy anyways, including such shows as _Teenage Tourettes Camp_, _Ladette To Lady_, anything to do with the issue of teenage motherhood and the making subtle making fun of and the lark...

Are shows like _World's Wildest Police Chases Vol. 57 _classed as Reality TV? If so, I must admit I may watch a little too much of that kind of thing. There is just something awesome about Sheriff John Bunell. I'm positive I saw one where he was just casually walking in between what was a shoot out and someone hands him a shotgun after his little monologue.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 23, 2008)

The best reality TV show ever: Total Drama Island. Close second--Drawn Together. Seriously. Total Drama Island so perfectly parodies everything that characterizes your generic reality TV show, it's amazing. Plus, since it's a cartoon, it's got that extra-ridiculous punch added in that only a cartoon can have.


----------

